# Those furry door fly screens...



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know of a UK supplier? I can't seem to find one, so am about to purchase one from German eBay were plenty of sellers are willing to ship to the UK. It's called a 'flauschvorhang' if anyone is interested.

Note to self - don't pick up German motorhome accessory catalogues, seems we're behind them by a country mile in the accessory stakes, they've invented solutions to problems I didn't know I had!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Seen them and they wrap round you neck or legs they are dangerous things :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Addie said:


> Does anyone know of a UK supplier? I can't seem to find one, so am about to purchase one from German eBay were plenty of sellers are willing to ship to the UK. It's called a 'flauschvorhang' if anyone is interested.
> 
> Note to self - don't pick up German motorhome accessory catalogues, seems we're behind them by a country mile in the accessory stakes, they've invented solutions to problems I didn't know I had!


Towsure sell them:
http://www.towsure.com/product/Luxury_Chenille_Caravan_Door_Curtain_prod


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

chech how long a dorp you need as you could end up with a gap at the bottom as they are only 185 cm long

joe


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi we got ours in Ingoldmells at B.E.C. They have 2 different lengths and 2 colours. Think I paid £14.99 for shorter one. Don,t need ours now as we have door screen so use it on patio door at home.  Margaret


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Brownhills in Newark had them in their accessory shop - presumably will also have them online.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What are they actually for?
I call them Spider's Legs.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah! they're fly screens!!
I found a set in my motorhome when I bought it and thought they were so you could sit nosing out without being seen.
Live and learn.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Fly Screens*

They are great ..at first the wife said we are not getting those things but loves them now...keep the flys and mozzys out in the hot evening, when its windy they blow about but dont chaff on the paintwork,and yes good for curtain twitching.
Get the long ones cut them to size and seal the end with a lighter otherwise they unravel. 
Brian


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We got ours from CAK Tanks.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Fly Screens*



bktayken said:


> They are great ..at first the wife said we are not getting those things but loves them now...keep the flys and mozzys out in the hot evening, when its windy they blow about but dont chaff on the paintwork,and yes good for curtain twitching.
> Get the long ones cut them to size and seal the end with a lighter otherwise they unravel.
> Brian


Told me if want to shorten slide top off cut them and put top back then wont fray.. 8)


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

bought ours at a car boot sale (vide greniere) in argeles sur mer,
5 euros, keeps the flys out, but wont keep the dog in. :lol: :lol: 

tomnjune


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Fly screen*

mygalnme
...thats another way ...still best to seal them just in case one gets pulled out. 
You get a more accurate lenght cutting the bottoms off in situ.
Those little mozzies can get through the smallist gap.
Brian


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

They're good aren't they? Absolutely no help to Addie but we got ours from Narbonne accesories in Beziers. A bit fiddly to close the door at times, you have to gather them in.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Had several sets of them and a French bought net is way better and is more efficient. They do some great patterns as well.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have one in my garage, let me know the length so I can measure it


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone got a broken one they don't want. Need to lengthen ours - it's about 6" too short!

Joe


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we stock them 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/door-curtains-c-156_245_429.html

Come in 3 colours (Burgundy / Grey, Grey / Blue, grey / White)


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> Come in 3 colours (Burgundy / Grey, Grey / Blue, grey / White)


Gremlin alert - all three colours look remarkably similar to each other 

How long are they, please?

Thanks,
John


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We bought one in the South of France this year when it was over 30°C inside the van overnight.It was unbearable inside with the habitation door closed and we needed some ventilation.

The drawback was there were lots of insects getting in the m/home with the door open.We tried the local camping accessory shop in Castellane and managed to get one for €22,it was a nice match as well  

The French woman who sold it to us said that she had sold lots of these screens,especially to Brits.

We were then able to keep cooler and leave the habitation door open at night.The chenille screens worked perfectly,not a single crittur managed to get inside.  

The positives are that it is very effective and works well,negatives are they can only really be used overnight on a secure site and no good if you have a couple of terriers,luckily they were in kennels in the UK. :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> all three colours look remarkably similar to each other


managed to get some different photos for each colour now 



> How long are they, please?


56cm wide x 185 cm length


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Good for camping sans awning next to those continental types with a door on the opposite side - I would't rely on them to keep mozzies out though and they are infuriating when its breezy,,,

I hang mine using a white expandable curtain rail and two small plastic tiewraps through the eye hooks. Easy on and off plus no holes in the wall.


----------

